# Spin Caffe and Spin Coffee Roasters



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

We have 3 locations in Rochester, NY.* We also roast all of our coffees for our cafes and also provide a variety of businesses and churches with our premium coffees.* We have one of the best roasters out there, a Sasa Samiac that produces the smoothest, tastiest coffee on the planet!* Our cafe's serve panini, sandwiches and other light lunch food and all the coffee drinks you can imagine.

We are in the process of adding beer and wine at our main location in the Park Avenue Historical Di&#8230;

More...


----------

